# Libro de Electrónica



## fazeroval (Jun 19, 2010)

Soy nuevo en esto de la Electrónica y me gustaría que alguien me recomendase algún libro para empezar leyendo y, si es posible, practicando. Gracias.


----------



## wjza (Jun 19, 2010)

Este es un buen libro *"Introducción al Análisis de Circuitos - Robert Boylestad"* asi se llama es muy bueno.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 19, 2010)

Principios de electronica de paul malvino


----------



## pabloshi (Jun 19, 2010)

wjza dijo:


> Este es un buen libro *"Introducción al Análisis de Circuitos - Robert Boylestad"* asi se llama es muy bueno.


 
Si estas aprendiendo, y lo que quieres es saber de electronica, este libro NO te lo recomiendo. Es un libro introductorio al analisis de circuitos electricos con algunos ejemplos aplicados a la electronica (habla en un capitulo de los amplificadores operacionales). No es un libro basico. Y es usado en ramos de circuito electricos, no de electronica.

Coincido que para empezar uses el "Principios de Electronica" de Malvino, hace un breve repaso de los circuitos (capitulo uno), que es opcional y despues de lleno se pasa a semiconductores, diodos, transistores y amplificadores operacionales. Recomendado 100%!!!. Con este libro solo necesitaras saber la matematica basica y saber resolver alguna que o otra ecuacion. 

En internet tambien hay varios sitios muy buenos de electronica, ademas que hay ebook para descargar.

Chau!


----------



## sammaael (Jun 19, 2010)

todo depende de tus conocimientos previos de matematicas y fisica, pero el libro de Boylestad es bueno y bastante sencillo para el analisis de redes electricas (lo que es la base de cualquier analisis posterior de circuitos electricos o eectronicos). "Principios de Electronica" de Malvino es bueno para conocer los circuitos electronicos propiamente tal.
Pero ambos te seran utiles, uno se complementa con el otro.
Pero nada mejor como aprender haciendo, asi que te recomiendo que cuando veas algo interesante aparte del analisis teorico, veas si lo puedes armar y te encontraras con muchas sorpresas...
Saludos


----------



## leoPNP (Jun 19, 2010)

Si pues en mi opinion es bueno comenzar un estudio con el libro de boylestad, y luego puede seguir con el de Dorf o Sadiku , los cuales le daran profundidad y afianzaran lo estudiado en el Boylestad.  
es pero le sirva !!!


----------



## ArturoPrado (Jun 20, 2010)

También esta "la trilogía" de FLOYD: Principios de Circuitos Electricos, Dispositivos Electronicos, Introdución a Sistemas Digitales. 

Son buenos libros para aquellos que estan comenzando ya que no te complican la vida. Yo lo recomiendo para los que comienzan y para aquellos que pasaron los primeros ciclos de estudio sin prestarle mucha atencion a sus cursos básicos.

Saludos,

R2D2


----------



## Pinchuu (Jun 22, 2010)

El libro de *Circuitos* de *A. Bruce Carlson* lo ví yo bastante didáctico también. Como ya dijeron más arriba, todo depende de tu nivel de física y matemáticas. Este libro explica desde lo más simple (qué es el voltaje, la intensidad, cargas...) hasta cosas más avanzadas (diagramas de Bode, fasores, transformada de Laplace y Fourier, etc). Siempre tienes la opción también de comprarte varios .

Saludos!


----------



## Shanti (Abr 28, 2013)

Donde puedo encontrar libros de electrónica elemental de Vallejos


----------

